# Eco-complete Amazonia



## flora (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi,
Before I posted this I read some of the other threads on Eco-complete. I of course have a couple of questions(as usual) 1. Are people still having problems with it driving up their ph and water hardness? 2. Since I've already got a bag on the way, are you suppose to rinse it first or do you just dump it in liquid and all? Wish I would have read the other threads before I bought it! Thanks again


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if the KH issues are still going on, I imagine if the supplier has had the bag for a while it's possible. If you see large shells in it, there is a problem. There's a comparison shot of good vs bad Eco on here or plantedtank.net.

You don't want to wash it, there are some bacteria added that may or may not assist the cycle time of the tank.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

If it was me I'd still wash it.

- Brad


----------

